# ****,,Broken leg on the turkey hunt!



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

We were getting all pumped up for next weeks turkey hunt and my boy with the tag
broke his leg last night.. :evil: :evil: My wife has a LE tag too ......

This morning I was planning on just surrendering them and getting their points back,,
But just 15 minutes ago this hunting fool kid of mine is asking me to hunt him form a
wheelchair!!!

But right now its only in a splint and they may have to operate Monday so we probably
will surrender them,,,,,,If so,,,,,,

Somebody might get a phone call from the DWR to pick up Sounthern LE turkey tags
that were turned back in..


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

That's a bad news, good news case. Bad news is he broke his leg, good news is he still wants to hunt.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Bad deal. Hope he heals up well. Good luck. Prayers for his surgery.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

That's too bad goofy.. good on the kid for wanting to get out there. Hope he heals up good..

Next year you'd better keep that kid in a bubble during the weeks leading up to the hunt! :wink:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dang! Hope he heals quickly Goofy.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks for the kind thoughts guys,,,,,He has a bone disses and has fought through
quite a few other similar situations already in his young life..............


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

**** that's tough Goofy. Hope your boy heals quickly and all goes well...


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm typing this from Shriners hospital in SLC,,My son wanted me to update you guys....

We just took more X-rays and determining to just cast it or place a rod in it..
It's a left Tibial compound fracture.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the leg and I hope everything goes well. 

That said, now just go buy him a general season tag, set him up out by the swing-set and let him wack one of the Merriams on your place. You guys have some of the best turkey habitat in the area!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Well its a cast for now,,,,,We'll probably have to put some "hardware" in at some point..

And Packout is reading my mind,,,,Because it looks like we will surrender the limited entry
tags and go from there..


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

It's official,,,,,I surrendered both of them in this morning.....getting the points back.

And bought me a May 3rd general season tag. I'm going to wait until the end of
April and see how well the boy is getting around before I buy his..


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I hope everything goes well for your son. Best wishes.


----------



## bowhunter301 (Sep 11, 2007)

i had some "hardware" of my own put in my leg last year on the bow hunt, good luck with theh surgery's and i hope everything goes well!


----------

